# window stays



## voyagerstan (Aug 6, 2010)

hi where can iget replacement stays for sietz widows :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Here is one place, but do some googling for some more..

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/ventilation/Window_stays_-_Seitz.aspx <<<click

Our local caravan accessory shop has them ...maybe your's does too :wink:


----------

